# There's stuck...



## squatting dog (Jun 29, 2019)

And then there's Army stuck.:lol1:


----------



## Manatee (Jun 29, 2019)

We didn't do that in the Navy.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 29, 2019)

No problem just call our rich uncle Sam and he'll buy you a new one. layful:nthego:


----------

